# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  valore beni strumentali

## giovi

nella compilazione degli studi di settore di libero professionista, nel quadro elementi contabili il valore dei beni strumentali da indicare fa riferimento al valore indicato nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili oppure a quelli acquistati nell'anno di rferimento.grazie mille :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Fa riferimento al valore indicato nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili.   

> nella compilazione degli studi di settore di libero professionista, nel quadro elementi contabili il valore dei beni strumentali da indicare fa riferimento al valore indicato nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili oppure a quelli acquistati nell'anno di rferimento.grazie mille

----------


## lallo

Pero' i beni ammortizzabili  comprendono solo quei beni strumentali di valore superiore a 516 euro, e non alla totalita' dei beni strumentali

----------


## pipelly

Se leggi bene le istruzioni ti accorgi che devi comprendere anche i beni inferiori a 516 euro.

----------


## lallo

Quindi beni strumentali, non beni ammortizzabili: giusto?
A proposito secondo voi il prospetto dei beni ammortizzabili (che sostituisce per chi lo vuole il registro dei beni ammortizzabili) comprende anche i beni gia' ammortizzati. Secondo me no.

----------


## danilo sciuto

I beni materiali ammortizzabili di proprietà dell'impresa vanno sempre riportati nel registro dei cespiti, fino a quando non vengono dismessi. 
ciao   

> Quindi beni strumentali, non beni ammortizzabili: giusto?
> A proposito secondo voi il prospetto dei beni ammortizzabili (che sostituisce per chi lo vuole il registro dei beni ammortizzabili) comprende anche i beni gia' ammortizzati. Secondo me no.

----------


## roby

> I beni materiali ammortizzabili di proprietà dell'impresa vanno sempre riportati nel registro dei cespiti, fino a quando non vengono dismessi. 
> ciao

  Sono d'accordissimo, e ricordo che nel valore dei beni occorre indicare anche il valore dei beni in leasing (sia contratto ultimato che in corso)

----------


## vincenzo0

ricordo che ai fini degli studi di settore, le stessi istruzioni ai relativi questionari prevedono che, possono non essere indicati il valore di quei beni strumentali che non sono stati utilizzati nel corso del periodo di imposta, purché non sia stato imputato nel conto economico la quota di ammortamento.
Quindi, ad es. se un bene obsoleto, non più in ammortamento, che non é stato utilizzato nell'anno, non va indicato quale valore ai fini degli studi di settore.

----------


## missturtle

> ricordo che ai fini degli studi di settore, le stessi istruzioni ai relativi questionari prevedono che, possono non essere indicati il valore di quei beni strumentali che non sono stati utilizzati nel corso del periodo di imposta, purché non sia stato imputato nel conto economico la quota di ammortamento.
> Quindi, ad es. se un bene obsoleto, non più in ammortamento, che non é stato utilizzato nell'anno, non va indicato quale valore ai fini degli studi di settore.

  Si io ho sempre tolto dal conteggio il valore dei cespiti che non ammortizzavo e che non venivano utilizzati ma mi sono sempre chiesta come posso dimostrarlo. Ad esempio ho ancora un 486 in ufficio che ovviamente non usiamo ma che non abbiamo mai dato via...come dimostro che non lo utilizziamo?

----------


## vincenzo0

Le istruzioni non dicono che sia il contribuente che lo deve dimostrare.

----------


## pettirosso

> Si io ho sempre tolto dal conteggio il valore dei cespiti che non ammortizzavo e che non venivano utilizzati ma mi sono sempre chiesta come posso dimostrarlo. Ad esempio ho ancora un 486 in ufficio che ovviamente non usiamo ma che non abbiamo mai dato via...come dimostro che non lo utilizziamo?

  perche non dismetterlo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si io ho sempre tolto dal conteggio il valore dei cespiti che non ammortizzavo e che non venivano utilizzati ma mi sono sempre chiesta come posso dimostrarlo. Ad esempio ho ancora un 486 in ufficio che ovviamente non usiamo ma che non abbiamo mai dato via...come dimostro che non lo utilizziamo?

  Brava, è proprio questo il problema.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> ... Ad esempio ho ancora un *486* in ufficio che ovviamente non usiamo ma che non abbiamo mai dato via...come dimostro che non lo utilizziamo?

  ... mah!  :EEK!:  è quello in orizzonatale su cui si appoggiava il monitor da 14" ? forse come esempio ... ecco  :Embarrassment:  ... secondo me ... lo dichiara/dimostra da solo d nn essere utilizzato  :Embarrassment:

----------


## iam

> Si io ho sempre tolto dal conteggio il valore dei cespiti che non ammortizzavo e che non venivano utilizzati ma mi sono sempre chiesta come posso dimostrarlo. Ad esempio ho ancora un 486 in ufficio che ovviamente non usiamo ma che non abbiamo mai dato via...come dimostro che non lo utilizziamo?

  credo che lo dimostri proprio non ammortizzandolo!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> credo che lo dimostri proprio non ammortizzandolo!

  Ma così non sarebbe come "il cane che si morde la coda" ?  :Big Grin:  
E, in ogni caso, come fare per quelli già completamente ammortizzati ....?

----------


## pipelly

Ma se il bene non viene tolto dal registro beni ammortizzabili, fiscalmente vuol dire che è di proprietà dell'azienda e anche se è stato completamente ammortizzato, essendo al 31/12 fra i beni strumentali disponibili per l'azienda, deve essere ricompreso nel totale del valore beni strumentali, a meno che non riesci a dimostrare che non lo hai usato nell'anno. La prova del non uso è difficile per un bene del genere, se fosse un auto basterebbe non aver pagato l'assicurazione e non avere costi per carburante relativi, ma un pc come si fà?
D'altra parte se sostieni di non utilizzarlo piu' la prima contestazione sarà: e perchè non viene dismesso? Cosa gli rispondi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quoto al 101%.   

> Ma se il bene non viene tolto dal registro beni ammortizzabili, fiscalmente vuol dire che è di proprietà dell'azienda e anche se è stato completamente ammortizzato, essendo al 31/12 fra i beni strumentali disponibili per l'azienda, deve essere ricompreso nel totale del valore beni strumentali, a meno che non riesci a dimostrare che non lo hai usato nell'anno. La prova del non uso è difficile per un bene del genere, se fosse un auto basterebbe non aver pagato l'assicurazione e non avere costi per carburante relativi, ma un pc come si fà?
> D'altra parte se sostieni di non utilizzarlo piu' la prima contestazione sarà: e perchè non viene dismesso? Cosa gli rispondi?

----------


## iam

> Ma se il bene non viene tolto dal registro beni ammortizzabili, fiscalmente vuol dire che è di proprietà dell'azienda e anche se è stato completamente ammortizzato, essendo al 31/12 fra i beni strumentali disponibili per l'azienda, deve essere ricompreso nel totale del valore beni strumentali, a meno che non riesci a dimostrare che non lo hai usato nell'anno. La prova del non uso è difficile per un bene del genere, se fosse un auto basterebbe non aver pagato l'assicurazione e non avere costi per carburante relativi, ma un pc come si fà?
> D'altra parte se sostieni di non utilizzarlo piu' la prima contestazione sarà: e perchè non viene dismesso? Cosa gli rispondi?

  nel caso in questione.... veramente non dovrebbe essere difficile dimostrare che si tratta di un hardware obsoleto.... (quale software oggi può funzionare su quei PC?  .... giusto Pacman  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ) 
Per la verità..... un cespite che è ancora presente nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili..... non dovrebbe mai essere interamente ammortizzato!
Ma come al solito, sull'argomento, si "mescola" troppo spesso la corretta disciplina civilistica con quella fiscale! 
Forse ho letto male la discussione dall'origine... ma il caso non era di un bene che nell'anno specifico non voleva essere ammortizzato?
Chi mai può contestarlo se lo stesso non è entrato nel "processo produttivo", e fiscalmente si è ritenuto di non avvalersi della possibilità di dedursi un costo?  :Confused:

----------


## pipelly

Ma perchè un bene completamente ammortizzato deve scomparire dal registro beni ammortizzabili?
Non mi risulta, almeno io non l'ho mai letto da nessuna parte e non ho mai visto eliminare un bene se non con la dismissione.

----------


## iam

> Ma perchè un bene completamente ammortizzato deve scomparire dal registro beni ammortizzabili?
> Non mi risulta, almeno io non l'ho mai letto da nessuna parte e non ho mai visto eliminare un bene se non con la dismissione.

   :Big Grin:  non volevo dire questo...... 
volevo ricordare che ai fini *civilistici* un bene deve essere iscritto sempre al residuo valore di utilizzo. Quindi se risulta pari a zero (completamente ammortizzato) è palese che sia "uscito dal processo produttivo" quindi inutilizzato!
Se utilizzato, non dovrebbe mai essere "completamente ammortizzato"

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi piace questa impostazione. 
Stavo giusto riflettendo sul fatto che la possibilità di non indicare i beni strumentali non ammortizzati si riferisse esclusivamente a quelli in corso di azmmortamento, o anche agli altri, per i quali appunto la prova di non utilizzo sarebbe difficile.   

> non volevo dire questo...... 
> volevo ricordare che ai fini *civilistici* un bene deve essere iscritto sempre al residuo valore di utilizzo. Quindi se risulta pari a zero (completamente ammortizzato) è palese che sia "uscito dal processo produttivo" quindi inutilizzato!
> Se utilizzato, non dovrebbe mai essere "completamente ammortizzato"

----------


## pipelly

Le istruzioni agli sudi di settore parlano di valore dei beni strumentali come somma del "costo storico" dei vari beni. 
Il comma 1 art. 76 DPR 917/86 fissa i criteri per la valutazione dei costi che concorrono a formare il valore dei beni strumentali da ammortizzare. Il costo del bene come previsto dal punto A del citato articolo deve essere considerato al LORDO delle quote di ammortamento già dedotte. In questo caso si usa il termine " costo storico ".
Ora se il bene non è stato dismesso, poco importa che sia completamente ammortizzato, il costo storico è dato dal costo di acquisto piu' gli oneri di diretta imputazione, anche se completamente ammortizzato da parecchi anni. Le istruzioni degli studi di settore purtroppo sono chiarissime e lasciano poco spazio ad interpretazioni diverse.
O no?

----------


## pipelly

> non volevo dire questo...... 
> volevo ricordare che ai fini *civilistici* un bene deve essere iscritto sempre al residuo valore di utilizzo. Quindi se risulta pari a zero (completamente ammortizzato) &#232; palese che sia "uscito dal processo produttivo" quindi inutilizzato!
> Se utilizzato, non dovrebbe mai essere "completamente ammortizzato"

  
L'ammortamento &#232; solo una procedura tecnico contabile basata su tabelle ministeriali. Il fatto che il bene sia pari a zero non vuol dire che non abbia piu' utilit&#224;. Il non uso del bene va dimostrato da fatti concreti non essendo sufficiente dire che il valore civile &#232; pari a zero perch&#232; completamente ammortizzato.
Un bene esce dal processo produttivo solo con la dismissione.

----------


## iam

> L'ammortamento è solo una procedura tecnico contabile basata su tabelle ministeriali. Il fatto che il bene sia pari a zero non vuol dire che non abbia piu' utilità. Il non uso del bene va dimostrato da fatti concreti non essendo sufficiente dire che il valore civile è pari a zero perchè completamente ammortizzato.
> Un bene esce dal processo produttivo solo con la dismissione.

   :Confused:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## iam

> Le istruzioni agli sudi di settore parlano di valore dei beni strumentali come somma del "costo storico" dei vari beni. 
> Il comma 1 art. 76 DPR 917/86 fissa i criteri per la valutazione dei costi che concorrono a formare il valore dei beni strumentali da ammortizzare. Il costo del bene come previsto dal punto A del citato articolo deve essere considerato al LORDO delle quote di ammortamento già dedotte. In questo caso si usa il termine " costo storico ".
> Ora se il bene non è stato dismesso, poco importa che sia completamente ammortizzato, il costo storico è dato dal costo di acquisto piu' gli oneri di diretta imputazione, anche se completamente ammortizzato da parecchi anni. Le istruzioni degli studi di settore purtroppo sono chiarissime e lasciano poco spazio ad interpretazioni diverse.
> O no?

  su questo hai ragione...  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> L'ammortamento è solo una procedura tecnico contabile basata su tabelle ministeriali. Il fatto che il bene sia pari a zero non vuol dire che non abbia piu' utilità. Il non uso del bene va dimostrato da fatti concreti non essendo sufficiente dire che il valore civile è pari a zero perchè completamente ammortizzato.
> Un bene esce dal processo produttivo solo con la dismissione.

  su questo proprio no!  :Frown:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

> 

  Volevo solo dire che l'ammortamento non ha nulla a che vedere con l'utilità reale e con la disponibilità del bene.

----------


## Contabile

Entro in punta di piedi. 
Con circolare del 13 giugno 2001 n. 54/E lAgenzia delle Entrate, ha precisato, che è possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso del periodo dimposta a condizione che non siano state dedotte le relative quote di ammortamento.

----------


## iam

> Volevo solo dire che l'ammortamento non ha nulla a che vedere con l'utilità reale e con la disponibilità del bene.

  ... e insiste.... E INSISTE  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
(è una battuta di Totò.... )

----------


## danilo sciuto

http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=3270

----------


## doctor74

ma il valore dei beni strumentali deve tenere conto della deducibilità fiscale? Ad esempio un'autovettura di un agente va messa interamente o tenendo conto della deducibilità all'80%?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il valore dei beni strumentali deve tenere conto della deducibilità fiscale.  
ciao   

> ma il valore dei beni strumentali deve tenere conto della deducibilità fiscale? Ad esempio un'autovettura di un agente va messa interamente o tenendo conto della deducibilità all'80%?

----------


## missturtle

> Entro in punta di piedi. 
> Con circolare del 13 giugno 2001 n. 54/E lAgenzia delle Entrate, ha precisato, che è possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso del periodo dimposta a condizione che non siano state dedotte le relative quote di ammortamento.

  E' proprio questo il punto! Non dice "è possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso del periodo dimposta a condizione che non siano state dedotte le relative quote di ammortamento MA nel caso in cui siano stai completamente ammortizzati non si può fare"  :Confused:  che sia un trabocchetto?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Io, in mancanza di precisazioni dall'agenzia opto per quel che più mi conviene  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

Scusa, ma tu nel registro dei beni strumentali, quelli completamente ammortizzati non li riporti piu'?
Io credo che vadano riportati fino alla sua eliminazione.
Partendo da questo, quando viene la verifica ti chiede il registro dei beni ammortizzabili e somma il costo storico di tutti i beni.
Se non hai inserito un bene perchè inutilizzato nell'anno sei tu che devi dimostrare di non averlo usato, se ci riesci non a parole ma con i fatti allora sei a posto, ma dimostrarlo a me non sembra affatto semplice su un bene mobile come il PC.
Se poi non riporti i beni completamente ammortizzati il discorso cambia...

----------


## tonyp

....anche le ristrutturazioni????

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Scuate, e in caso di affitto di azienda, i beni strumentali che sono compresi nell'affitto, vanno indicati nel bene amortizzabile e di conseguenza negli studi di settore?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scuate, e in caso di affitto di azienda, i beni strumentali che sono compresi nell'affitto, vanno indicati nel bene amortizzabile e di conseguenza negli studi di settore?

  Tali beni vanno indicati negli s.d.s. di chi ha la disponibilità dei beni, ossia di chi ha preso in affitto. 
ciao

----------


## lallo

Secondo me, almeno per la contabilita' del professionista, non vi e' l'obbligo di inserire i beni strumentali il cui costo storico sia al vecchio milione di lire, a meno che non si decida di ammortizzare negli anni un costo di un bene che potrebbe essere dedotto nell'anno.
Di quest'ultima  mia affermazione  parte non sono altrettanto sicuro (cioe' della spalmabilita' di un costo < a 516 euro negli annia venire).
Voi cosa pensate?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La dicotomia tra bene usato completamente ammortizzato e bene usato in corso di ammortamento credo sia la chiave di lettura della questione. Il passaggio della circolare citata da "Contabile" &#232; trasfusa nelle istruzioni allo S.d.S. come regola generale.  
La  logica di una siffatta regola, a mio giudizio, &#232; la seguente: se dobbiamo valutare la congruit&#224; dei ricavi in relazione alle spese per investimenti in fattori pluriennali, considerato che i prezzi di vendita incorporano anche una quota di costi fissi (tra i quali spiccano gli ammortamenti) questi devono tener conto delle immobilizzazioni materiali e immateriali, ancora in fase di recupero. Le immobilizzazioni materiali e immateriali gi&#224; ammortizzate, non possono porre problemi di congruit&#224;, perch&#232; non &#232; necessario conseguire alcunch&#232; per il loro recupero economico, visto che hanno valore 0. Quindi possono essere escluse dalla variabile che viene posta a presidio del calcolo del rapporto ricavi/costi (il rapporto di congruit&#224 :Wink: . 
Quindi l'esclusione dal calcolo della congruit&#224; delle immobilizzazioni completamente ammortizzate, secondo me poggia sul concetto di assenza di spese da recuperare in relazione ai quei cespiti.  
Non essendoci spese da recuperare (gli ammortamenti) il processo di correlazione ricavi presuntivi / costi sostenuti, non &#232; operativo e quindi i costi dei beni strumentali a valore fiscale zero, vanno espunti. 
Saluti    
Saluti

----------


## lallo

Quindi, i beni strumentali gia' ammortizzati non fanno costo nei beni strumentali negli SdS?. 
Purtroppo per Gerico non e' cosi: quando ti chiede il costo totale dei beni strumentali mobili (G 14) il programma ti segnala errore se la cifra che indichi e' inferiore al valore di beni strumentali sicuramente gia' ammortizzati come quelli indicati in D78 (beni inerenti apparecchiature acquistate da + di 5 anni). Questo accade per lo meno per gli SDS degli studi medici specialistici.
O forse non ho capito io la tua affermazione?
Ciao!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Solo le istruzioni al campo G14 degli SdS che lo dicono. 
Ecco lo stralcio a pagina 7-8 dello SdS TK10U: 
- *&#232; possibile non tener conto del valore dei beni strumentali inutilizzati nel corso nell’esercizio, a condizione che non siano state calcolate le quote di ammortamento.*. 
E' ovvio che se cos&#236; &#232;, gli stessi non vanno indicati neanche nel D78, che un dettaglio del rigo G14. 
Saluti

----------


## pipelly

...ma la non utilizzazione deve essere dimostrata dal contribuente, io ho avuto una verifica dove veniva contestato proprio  un bene inutilizzato e mi è stata chiesta la prova della mancata utilizzazione poichè i verificatori dell'ADE avevano visto il bene presso il negozio del contribuente.
Era una macchina per stampe fotografiche che il contribuente non usava piu' perchè diceva obsoleta, pero' il bene era nel laboratorio e non era smontato, allora per l'ADE era in funzione mentre il contribuente sosteneva che non lo utilizzava. Nel verbale sosteneva l'ADE che non era dimostrato che il bene fosse inutilizzato.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

E' chiaro che l'Agenzia deve tirare l'acqua al suo mulino......  
Il contribuente non deve fittarsi un locale nuovo per depositare i beni obsoleti. Dove sta la norma che mi impone di non tenere i beni nel mio laboratorio ? E dove sta la norma che dice che se un bene non &#232; smontato si considera utilizzato ?  
Nel caso specifico, avrei fatto verbalizzare che la mancata indicazione era giustificata dalla circostanza che beni con valore fiscale pari a 0, non possono concorrere a formare la curva di congruit&#224; dei ricavi, (ecco il senso di quell'istruzione nell'S.d.S.) perch&#232; un'azienda che riesce a produrre con costi strutturali pari a zero, &#232; sempre congrua o quantomeno non pu&#242; essere considerata azienda controllabile con strumenti automatici basati sulla normalit&#224; (sono dunque aziende fuori cluster). 
Saluti

----------


## pipelly

Ovviamente è stato tutto verbalizzato, non so come sia finita perchè poi nel frattempo ho finito la pratica e sono andato via dallo studio, pero' sono curioso di sapere com'è finita, appena riaprono lo chiedero'.
Concordo pienamente sulle osservazioni del Dott. Larocca, pero' purtroppo siamo alle solite, l'agenzia contesta e tu ti devi difendere perdendo tempo per cose inutili e rischiando anche di trovare un imbecille che ti condanna in eventuale ricorso, per questo in genere se la differenza è poca o se addirittura il bene inutilizzato non influisce nella coerenza e congruità lo inserisco ugualmente.
Una domanda pero' vorrei porla: se il bene non serve e non partecipa al processo produttivo perchè non toglierlo evitando inutili perdite di tempo?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ognuno sceglie la propria strada, sebbene non posso essere obbligato n&#232; a smontare n&#232; a fittare locali aggiuntivi (privati perch&#232; se unit&#224; locali aggiuntive alla principale siamo punto e a capo), dove tenere i beni inutilizzati.  
Saluti

----------


## pipelly

Nel sito ho visto anche un articolo del dott. Gigliotti di giugno 2008 sugli studi di settore e valore dei beni strumentali.
Nell'ultima parte dell'articolo parla anche dei beni completamente ammortizzati ed inutilizzati.

----------

